# 2018 Chevy Cruze Wheel Offset



## CountryCruze (Jul 8, 2019)

CountryCruze said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that in order to keep a "flush look", we should try to keep the offset as close as possible to 40mm.


40 offset not 40mm. (typo)


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

@CountryCruze , going with a +39mm offset should be fine, but it depends on the rim width of the wheel. Do you know how wide the wheel is? If so, we can tell you exactly how the wheelset you are considering will sit when compared to stock.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Depends on wheel width. I have 8.5"wide and +35mm is almost perfect


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

You're talking 1mm difference which is almost nothing. Like the other posters have said, your wheel size will play a much larger role here if your offset is that close.


----------



## RLLYSLW (Jul 17, 2019)

Wheel size is everything. Some of the most common sizes you'll see on the 1st and 2nd Gen cars are:
17x8.5 +35
17x8.5 +35

If you are interest in seeing what they look like, check out the gallery at the Fitment Industries website.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

CountryCruze said:


> 40 offset not 40mm. (typo)


also FYI offset is measured in millimeters so 40mm is correct


----------

